# Production rates for shoveling



## timblc (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm trying to figure how much sq. ft per hr. one man can do for a bid. Also was wondering the the cost per bag to spread sidewalk salt (calcium/magnesium)


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the site,

You may want to try the search button between the "new posts" and "quick links" .
You will certainly find your answers, great people too! 
To the question: it depends on what your employee will be using e.g. snow blower , bobcat,atv etc.
Sample cost: e.g. 100lbs spread $24.00 best of luck!


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

for a 50lb bag of calcium $35 

and what would you guy be useing?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

How can someone measure production rates on shoveling? There is the lazy, tired, cold, under paid worker that can do a sidewalk in 10 minutes. Where the hard working, fresh, warm, highly paid worker can do it in 2 minutes.

Figure out how many hours you will be plowing and then figure in a shoveler at their rate for that many hours. Divide everything out and you will have your rate.


----------



## timblc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for the search idea. Depending on the snow we use a 24" snow shovel or 18" toro snow blower.


----------



## timblc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I try to keep in the bench mark price range to help keep the "professional" image for our industries deserves! I use pure melt which contains CMA. to clear sidewalks we use 24" snow shovels or 18" snow blower depending on the snow>


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

timblc;818749 said:


> Thank you for the search idea. Depending on the snow we use a 24" snow shovel or 18" toro snow blower.


Go outside and pretend you are shoveling a walk with moderate snowfall. Measure your distance and time then come up with an appropriate hourly rate and calculate away.

EX.

Say you want $50 per hr, that would be $.83 per minute. It takes you 20 minutes to clear 100ft. That would be $16.67 per 100ft of sidewalk or $.1667 per ft.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

terrapro;818779 said:


> Go outside and pretend you are shoveling a walk with moderate snowfall..


Around my parts the neighbors would definitely call the police.... They would think ur drunk of something! xysport


----------

